
Systemd Kills Off Shutdownd - protomyth
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Systemd-Kill-Shutdownd&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Phoronix+%28Phoronix%29
======
digi_owl
All your kits are belong to logind?

